# I feel concerned.......



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I could have posted my concerns in anyone of the threads on the TTF or the TTOC members site but I feel that this needs saying all on it's own.

I feel very concerned that if all the bickering goes on there will be no committee members or regional reps left !

Do any of you guys actually realise how much of our free time goes into organising events or related TTOC work , be it shop updates , Facebook etc etc or has anyone considered what someone like Andrew does sending out thousands of TTOC items and membership packs all in his free time.

No I don't think you have , and the longer this rumbles on it will be very hard to have an operating club which would be a huge shame for all 850 members.

I seriously think that the 25 ish members who have called for an EGM need to take a step back and consider this. Do you guys want to be up till 2am sorting out TTOC related issues ? Do you want local and national events to continue ?

Well some of us are very happy to do this and enjoy it and finding suitable people as replacements if most committee members leave would be hard believe me.

I am not saying we should ignore what's happened but the club must continue and changes are being suggested to make the process more democratic.

The bickering must stop and let us all take this club forward for the benefit of us all. It should be fun after all , remember that.

Neil


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Well said!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

> The bickering must stop and let us all take this club forward for the benefit of us all. It should be fun after all , remember that.


I really agree on this.

Regards,


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hear Hear - well said


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I get the impression from the tone of some of the posts and some conversations with other members, and also from my own perspective that most members just want a club that works and aren't really bothered about the politics. I know I'm not. The committee can be in as much perpetual turmoil as they like as far as most members are concerned, as long as the member benefits are still there, the magazine is still issued and the local and other events still happen. It's just a car club. All we really want to do is get cheap stuff if we can, meet like minded folk and go, brrrm, brrrm. It's not the League of Nations.

The best thing to come out of all this is a reform of the committee voting system, which at present lends itself to turnouts sufficiently low as to render the outcome void and doesn't have an organised or effective mechanism for nominations of new candidates or votes of no confidence. Stability and continuity are important in the long term and I certainly will not join the call to hang the entire committee - but I can't condone what appears to have gone on and if this debate catalyses some changes then that will probably be a good thing.

Certain people have been agitating for change extremely vocally. It will be interesting to see whether the keyboard warriors will put themselves forward for nomination (hey, as you're all members you could even nominate and second eachother!) and accept all the hassle and personal sacrifice that comes with these voluntary roles (trips to Sweden to drive fast cars notwithstanding), or continue sniping from the comfort of their living rooms.

Time to put up or shut up, boys.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Excellent thread and I agree with the sentiments expressed.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> Time to put up or shut up, boys.


Fair comment !


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Couldn't agree more on this thread , the people on the commitee who a few out of the 850 members want removed work very hard to make the club run like it does , working a lot of hours to for free to make it a very professional looking club that wins awards every year and without them who is going to run it in their place , as I see comments get" rid of the commitee "but I don't see anyone stepping up to do a job which we should be thanking them for not abusing them 
What makes me laugh one decision and a few people moan about they don't like the way the club is run , I don't see people moaning when all the events are arranged and the shop and membership is sorted or sorting the finances out to make sure the TTOC makes money not losing it , they do a fantastic job and a few people want them removed hmmm


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

paulc1 said:


> Couldn't agree more on this thread , the people on the commitee who a few out of the 850 members want removed work very hard to make the club run like it does , working a lot of hours to for free to make it a very professional looking club that wins awards every year and without them who is going to run it in their place , as I see comments get" rid of the commitee "but I don't see anyone stepping up to do a job which we should be thanking them for not abusing them
> What makes me laugh one decision and a few people moan about they don't like the way the club is run , I don't see people moaning when all the events are arranged and the shop and membership is sorted or sorting the finances out to make sure the TTOC makes money not losing it , they do a fantastic job and a few people want them removed hmmm


paul, i have never said i want them removed tbh m8..............but an injustice is an injustice and needs putting right. fantastic that nick and the friends have said "we admit we have made mistakes" fantastic except that an illegal vote is an ilegal vote and it cost one man his last ten years work and major hobby.
wouldnt you be agrieved? so hence i am trying to help him out if possible.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't agree more on this thread , the people on the commitee who a few out of the 850 members want removed work very hard to make the club run like it does , working a lot of hours to for free to make it a very professional looking club that wins awards every year and without them who is going to run it in their place , as I see comments get" rid of the commitee "but I don't see anyone stepping up to do a job which we should be thanking them for not abusing them
> ...


Gazzer, you know I know where you're coming from, but he can be voted back into post in a few months if he stands and that's what the membership wants - surely he deserves a break for a few months in the meantime.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

TT K8 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > paulc1 said:
> ...


Have to say I am with Gazzer on this one.

I completely agree with the comments in this thread. The committee do a brilliant job (unpaid) and this should not be forgotton.

I have not spoken to John, but has anyone asked the question whether he would want to come back as Editor if he was reinstated.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I feel this post is far better than all the others and agree with Neil.

Having been a member from only last May I was staying out of this "discussion" but I now feel compelled to speak.
I don't know John, never meet the man and thus cannot comment on the guy.

When things happen like this there are always two sides to the story. It's always best to hear as many facts as possible before shooting from the hip.

Sadly from my POV this matter has been clouded badly by one member's obsessive behaviour. Miss quoting, constant posting the same ranting, frankly tainting the very person he is trying to help, John. If he simply spoke his thoughts like most people have, fine, but to turn the forums into a drama queens wet dream is a joke and even people that see his POV are asking politely for him to shut up, far too late am afraid.

As for the "vote" that's a "surprise" to this same person that the vote looks more or less a dead heat. Yer I bet it's a surprise if you and the other 24 "friends" have entered 25 votes and you see that it's far from what you expected given your 25 vote head start. Yer I bet it is.

Moving on,
As a member I think the club is run very well, as for the magazine, people opinions are all going to be different it's like asking what colour you like your TT, what part of the magazine do we want to comment on the content or the looks and feel? *The running of the club is far more important to me than any magazine*.

The handling of what's happened could and should have been done more tactfully from everyone's POV and think most would agree on that point. But from what facts I have, 5 committee members did not want John to continue. I do not believe that this has happen overnight and we as member have to except there is a problem when 5 committee members feel they can no longer work with another member. 
So I ask myself where that leaves us. If John is placed back in and 5 key committee members leave then the club is in big trouble because I bet you anything that the people that like to rant and rave, jump up and down and spent as much time as possible being a drama queen would run a mile from the job.

Sadly for John this puts him in a horrible position, one we would all hate, but I cannot help thinking this should have been done behind closed doors. This should not have ended up like a soap drama. 
I think everyone given time will reflect and learn from this, so June's AGM seems the right time to draw a conclusion. As members we have to trust the very people intrusted to run the club. If they feel they cannot work together and yes they should do their very best to work together for the common good, but like always in life sometimes that is not possible.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I think we all need to remember that John can and has defended his position and has had the opportunity to fully divulge his viewpoint.

Has he asked for anyone to be his protector or bodyguard , no he hasn't and knowing John I don't think he needs it either.

So I don't wont to fall out with anyone over this but Gary I understand why you are doing this but I have to agree with the others and say this is not in the interests of the TTOC or it's members.

So as a fellow member can I ask you to now refrain from the constant sniping and I also believe that the vote thread should be removed forthwith.

Neil


----------

